
Replacing FIFA's inaccurate, exploitable football ranking with Dynamic Network - hokkos
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.08259v1
======
hokkos
Not so lucky : "We predict that Germany will win the 2018 World Cup." with
Brazil second, and Argentina and France.

